
Shut Up About the Universe - jeffreyrogers
http://www.stilldrinking.org/shut-up-about-the-universe
======
EvanPlaice
Great read, it's kind of funny how much value we place on out ability to
create complex patterns. Despite how often they are either bad at describing
or completely detached from reality.

I find it very difficult to see astrophysics as a field of science. .1%
involves creating models that describe gravity, movements of the planets, etc.
Whereas the other 99.9% is selling bullshit narratives to society on the
vastness and all-knowing/all-seeing grandeur of the giant vacuum surrounding
our little planet.

Instead of being intellectually honest and admitting that the
proofs/measurements required to verify their findings either aren't possible
with current technology or aren't possible at all; they use the lack of reason
in religion as some sort of pseudo contra proof.

The truth is, we know very little and we're collectively too terrified by that
fact to admit it.

------
ccvannorman
I found this to be an intentionally trite and surprisingly insightful and
concise description of humans thought patterns [within the context of people
who start thinking big-picture operations are concerned with small-time
operators]

------
update
HN should disallow hyperbolic, clickbaity titles.

this thing reads like PR 101.

